# Help Identify



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

My guess would be a yellowjacket wasp.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

I don't think it's a wasp. Like bumblebees and honey bees, wasps have four wings. Your specimen has only two, so it's most likely a fly camouflaging as a wasp.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

It is no wonder that the insect in the photo might be mistaken for a yellowjacket, although the antennae seem to be lacking, or broke off. It is somewhat difficult from the photo because there is no 'length/size' reference. Here are some photos of an insect [Diptera, fly] whose common name is partly,.. 'yellowjacket', but it doesn't look like yours.
http://bugguide.net/node/view/2837

The Bugguide site is good in helping to identify insects.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

we call those a "news bee" here...I think it's actually some sort of fly. Mountain lore says when are near they bring good news. The dead giveaway is that they hover in place.....


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

I looked at your photo and the one called the yellow jacket fly on Bug Guide and they look identical to me.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a fly...It won't sting you... but I wouldn't eat it...  :lookout:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yellowjacket Hover Fly Photo*

:thumbsup:Here is an excellent photo of your insect in question.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/deesnke/2580980860/
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

*Hover fly*

It's a hoverfly. It's a fly that mimics a wasp or bee as a defense against predators. They don't sting, of course. 

Mike


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Hover fly or flower fly, it's in the family Syrphidae. Like others have pointed out, these are flies, not hymenopterans.

Most adult insects don't need to be preserved in alcohol as specimens. Pinning and drying will work well if you wish to keep it. Pinned insects can last for hundreds of years if protected; specimens preserved in alcohol last for a far shorter period of time (but still long enough if handled properly to outlast the average human's lifespan).


----------

